# Want to buy aluminum trim for M3



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

I just bought a 2001 M3 Convertible and am thrilled with it. All except for the black trim inside. I previously had a 330i with aluminum and loved it.

I stopped by the dealer today and they quoted $1,300 PLUS installation! 

Is anyone interested in selling theirs? Or can someone recommend a place to buy it?

Thank you!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> I just bought a 2001 M3 Convertible and am thrilled with it. All except for the black trim inside. I previously had a 330i with aluminum and loved it.
> 
> I stopped by the dealer today and they quoted $1,300 PLUS installation!
> 
> ...


... $776.00 at Circle BMW, and you can do the installation yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Now deciding on Matt Chrome or Aluminum Shadow*



Technic said:


> ... $776.00 at Circle BMW, and you can do the installation yourself. :thumbup:


Circle has Matt Chrome for about 1/2 the price of the Aluminum Shadow ($776). Is it worth it?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> Circle has Matt Chrome for about 1/2 the price of the Aluminum Shadow ($776). Is it worth it?


One is plastic, the other is real metal... If you think about it, this trim is purely cosmetic so its worth to you will depend of how much you really want it and can afford.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*How easy is the install?*

Have you done the install yourself?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> Have you done the install yourself?


Once my set arrives I will do it myself, is not complicated at all... a DIY is here. :thumbup:


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

pull your trim off yourself and have it painted by your body shop. Cheapo solution, problem fixed...


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Technic - how'd the install go?*

I'm getting ready to order the trim, but want to hear how the install went for you.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> I'm getting ready to order the trim, but want to hear how the install went for you.


Circle BMW assured me that they had it in stock a week and a half ago when I ordered it... called them several times and still waiting for it. :dunno:


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*I called Circle*

They told me they just shipped a set out. Must be your's!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> They told me they just shipped a set out. Must be your's!


Yes, they send me some tracking numbers yesterday... I will post some photos once I install it. :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> I'm getting ready to order the trim, but want to hear how the install went for you.


The install is pretty straightforward as stated in the E46Fanatics link. It took me approximately two hours from start to finish; the hardest part to remove, incredibly, are the leather pads in the armrests. You have to pull them up like you want to break them. So at the begining I was kind of adamant to do it with too much force, so it took me a good 20 minutes to realize that the suckers really like it rough... 

Other than this, the DIY is exactly correct in everyting else. It is that easy, nothing broke, no missing parts, no scratches. Ah, and it looks great too... :thumbup:


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*My aluminum trim is on the way.*

I ordered from Circle and it should arrive this week. Based on your success I will go ahead and install myself!



Technic said:


> The install is pretty straightforward as stated in the E46Fanatics link. It took me approximately two hours from start to finish; the hardest part to remove, incredibly, are the leather pads in the armrests. You have to pull them up like you want to break them. So at the beggining I was kind of adamant to do it with too much force, so it took me a good 20 minutes to realize that the suckers really like it rough...
> 
> Other than this, the DIY is exactly correct in everyting else. It is that easy, nothing broke, no missing parts, no scratches. Ah, and it looks great too... :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> I ordered from Circle and it should arrive this week. Based on your success I will go ahead and install myself!


... and to realize that for 2005 this aluminum brushed trim is standard in all M3's. :eeps:

Good luck and enjoy... :thumbup:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Technic said:


> ... and to realize that for 2005 this aluminum brushed trim is standard in all M3's. :eeps:


I am glad I got an 04, Because I like my Titan Trim with the black interior. IMO, The silver only looks good on a silver car. It makes the interior look too busy. I like my black on black look along with my AW M3!! :thumbup:


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Got the trim and all went well until...*

The dash install was a breeze, and the front doors went well after learning how to rip out the upholstery part from the door handles.

But I got to the back and learned the convertible is completely different from the instructions for the couple. Even the screws are different.

I put it aside for today, but will finish tomorrow. I'm pleased with the change so far. My interior is black and the aluminum really brightens things up.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Donjhen said:


> The dash install was a breeze, and the front doors went well after learning how to rip out the upholstery part from the door handles.
> 
> But I got to the back and learned the convertible is completely different from the instructions for the couple. Even the screws are different.
> 
> I put it aside for today, but will finish tomorrow. I'm pleased with the change so far. My interior is black and the aluminum really brightens things up.


Nice... post some pics once you finish. :thumbup:


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

*Turned out beautiful!*



Technic said:


> Nice... post some pics once you finish.
> 
> I haven't taken pics yet, but it looks great!! Very happy with the results. While the previous black trim looked fine, the aluminum accent really looks great to me with the black leather.
> 
> ...


----------

